# Nearly there my lil van build



## stuarth44 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## stuarth44 (Dec 29, 2020)

taken forever after my stroke to build her, going to need ballast weights she is narrow tracked


----------



## extropic (Dec 29, 2020)

Are you going to show us the inside?


----------



## stuarth44 (Dec 29, 2020)

extropic said:


> Are you going to show us the inside?


yes take pics tomorrow


----------



## stuarth44 (Jan 26, 2021)

some pics, was satin, bought clear gloss by mistake, glue everywhere


----------



## hman (Jan 26, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 26, 2021)

Cool!


----------



## stuarth44 (Feb 7, 2021)

and the awning goes on eh


----------

